# mon ipod 30 gb n'est pas reconnu sur mon pc



## NATA79 (6 Août 2008)

bonsoir, je suis toute nouvelle sur votre forum

voila ke j arrive plus a me servir de mon ipod classic, kan j allume il me dis de consulté ce site http://www.apple.com/support/ 
​


----------



## alèm (6 Août 2008)

si c'est un 30Go, ce n'est déjà pas un Classic mais un Vidéo&#8230;

si l'ipod te dit de consulter le site, peut-être est-il tout simplement "mort" ? 

tu as le petit ipod triste ou pas ?


----------



## NATA79 (6 Août 2008)

non et bon j ai visite http://www.apple.com/support/ et j ai accompli les 5 etape mais rien

il y a quelque chose qui me tracasse.
je me pose la kestion pourquoi le pc reconnait la clef usb ipod classic 2G de ma soeur et pourquoi alors il ne reconnait pas le mien de 30 G

kan Je branche sur la centrale xp le ipod 30 G, il y a indiqué que la batterie est très faible.
 je vois bien le petit rond en téléchargement.

ke dois je faire aider moi SVP


----------



## alèm (6 Août 2008)

on aimerait surtout que tu nous dises ce que t'affiche ton ipod&#8230; parce que là on ne sait rien et t'as déjà vu un médecin soigner quelque chose par magie ?


----------



## fandipod (6 Août 2008)

Je pense que ton ipod est presque mort tu peux toujours essayer de le restaurer en téléchargement ipodupdater et hop tu restaures ton ipod( au fdaite pour le logiciel il est sur le site d'Apple)



Bonne journée



Fandipod


----------



## NATA79 (9 Août 2008)

il me dis de consulté http://www.apple.com/support/ et affiche le petit ipod triste ​


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2008)

NATA79 a dit:


> il me dis de consulté http://www.apple.com/support/ et affiche le petit ipod triste ​



ton disque dur est mort. si tu as l'applecare et encore valide, ça va, sinon, la vraie grosse solution est d'en racheter un


----------



## ishafa (28 Décembre 2009)

moi j'ai un ipode 30 gb les gros engins quoi masi tres fiable jusqu'a present , depuis 1 semaine quand j'essaye de le rallumer il fait un bruit shlack shlack surement le disque dur , m'affiche la pomme et apres l'ipode triste avc le lien d'apple!
et il me mais tjr very low battery donc recharche et auy bout d'une minute se coupe et recommence ..
que faire merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------

ha et j'oublier il n'est reconnut ni par i tune ni par le pc !!


----------

